
Life Lessons from 8 Startups - vinnyglennon
https://hackernoon.com/10-life-lessons-from-8-startups-4ab261b784d3
======
pier25
> If you ever look back and you don’t feel what you were doing 9, 12, 18
> months ago was stupid, then you are seriously wasting your time. Simply
> because you are not learning anything real.

This might be a bit drastic, but there is some truth in it.

Knowing and understanding your mistakes should feel good.

